# Transfers Onto Acrylic/Wool Blend?



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

I have some fitted hats I am looking to put vinyl transfers onto. The hats are all either 80% Acrylic/20% Wool or 100% Acrylic.

Is there a particular vinyl you would recommend for this application? I am currently using EZ Weed for all of my cotton and poly pieces, but I am unsure of what to use for the acrylic/wool blend.

Thanks for any help!

Josh


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a good question and I hope some has an answer. I once found a place that sells 100% Acrylic hats for $10.00 a dozen. Did not realize they were Acrylic when I bought them but I tried to press a Dollar sign on it for a customer using a cap press and it scorched the hat. It's like it started melting or something. Since then I just packed them up and sat them to the side but if I could use them It would be really great.

Hope someone has an answer.

Katrina


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

I have looked around and found that EnduraTex HotMark70 is supposed to work on acrylic in case there are other people looking for a solution!

Josh


----------



## hendog (Aug 4, 2007)

ive had good luck using thermoflex on wool,acrilic blend hats.as long as you dont apply too much pressure and get the heat/ time right, where do you get them for $10 doz.? sounds like a good deal


----------

